# Train keep a rolling!~



## subcool (Jul 15, 2008)

Since I moved out west I have been systematically looking at every Trainwreck cutting I come across. Not because I am a huge fan of the strain but it has a lore with it that proves its a proven strain among some stoners.

I have grown out the Arcata cut and the Purple Wreck both featured in my upcoming book.

One of my buddies has a cut that was found in a sack of what he said was the best TW he ever smoked and out of only like 12 seeds he found one pheno that dosn't herm out and is just tremendously potent and really encrusted in thick resin.
We are going to ake a few test crosses with this variety and let some of our friends test em out.

This is Smokescreens Trainwreck


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats a fine looking plant. I'm sure them genetics will do you good  Good Luck!


----------



## davidhseo (Jul 16, 2008)

Man.. if only I could grow. People like u make me very jealous of not being able to grow my own!


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 16, 2008)

sick.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG Those pix r a trainwreck !!!
Look Very Nice there Subcool Love Ur Plants..


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

amazing ''ladies'' you got there, im growing soon so expect some pics from me in the future

keep it up
peace,

smoke weed


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking good as usual subcool. Can't wait to get a hold of youre book!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

subcool,that is crazy beautiful.wish i had some trainwreck to pop.where do you order the book?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

Man that looks tasty!


----------



## joseaf (Nov 12, 2008)

I just started my first grow of White Rhino, I hope mine plants look that nice in 3 months.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

:drool:


----------

